# Hey guys new member here. School me please..



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

I just bought a 270 acre farm and by using game cameras realize I have a huge coyote problem. I'm a very detailed person and like to perfect whatever I'm doing so please teach me the secrets of a trapper. Looking for a good quality steel trap and how to use it. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, there is a ton of info on this site as to trapping, a search box at the top of the page - use it. A lot of very helpful trappers on here. You bought a 270 acre farm - where?, what country? On the main page is a new member forum - tell us a little about yourself - helps break the ice.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to PT !! Like hassell says lots of folks here willing to help you . Ive learned alot since I came here and folks are friendly .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome brother as far as good traps man that could start a who makes a better truck ford or chevy Argument so a question for you have you done any trapping before the reason I ask as there are different styles of traps and you set them a little different give me a little more background info on yourself and where your trapping what state do you live in


----------



## beavertrapper30 (Dec 17, 2014)

Check out my videos on YouTube maybe they can help in some way.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beavertrapper30 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Judging from the videos, you've been schooled some.


----------



## beavertrapper30 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have learned a thing or two. And even get lucky from time to time and catch a animal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks guys. Have a starter kit on order so will get started next week. Sure I will miss more than I catch out of the gate but going to set up some cameras for video to help me see what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Almost anyone can make a bait hole or flat set. Anyone can hang a snare along a trail. The internet will show you how to do it. beavertrapper30 vids are a good start and done very well. Study them. You don't need all of his tools to start.

1) To start you don't need a sod spade,

2) you do need a good 2-4LB mall that has been modified with a plate welded on the end for chopping through dirt. Get one with a metal handle if you can, hickory is the next choice and fiberglass in the last.

3) You will need a sifter.

4) You'll need dozen rebar stakes, start with heavy ones 1/2 or 5/8. They should be 18 to 24 inches long depending on soil type. Don't worry about cross staking yet as that will come when you learn about how coyote jacking effects your soil type and ground temp. Okay now the same stake you use to anchor the trap will also be the one to help you make a bait and lure hole. Just drive it at a 45 degree angle 3-5 inches, wiggle it bring it out, clean out the hole and do it again and again Until the hole is 5-6 inches deep and 5-8 inches in diameter at ground level. Don't worry about making a mess, in fact messy is good as it becomes a visual attractant.

5) use your mall to make the trap bed. Since your new start about 12 inches back. Why so far! The hole point of the bait hole is to get the yote to work the area and keep it there. Trust me if the coyote finds you bait, he will walk forward take a sniff, back up, walk forward again, He'll walk around the hole checking it out top to bottom. His foot will find the pan. Later as you gain experience you'll make the set according to backdrop, mhole angle, type of bait ext.

6) bed your trap like beavertrapper30 did. Now if you don't have a pan cover tool, add a little fine dirt to the bed bottom, lay the trap on top and carefully press the jaws into the loose soil. Add your pan cover and sift over fine dirt and pack around the jaws, just like he did. Check for wobble and add dirt under the jaws if you detect any.

7) add you bait to the hole. Add a backstop and on top of the back stop add either urine for a call lure or if its -25F add a lure with skunk essence. Remember your biology and the colder it gets, bacteria stops being active and so does the chemicals released from bacteria. Since urine smell comes from bacteria growth it will not be a good attractant if the temps drop. Skunk is a chemical thus essence has no bacteria it will work to -20 to -40 if needed.

8) have confidence in you set!!! It could take 8 to 14 days for it to catch a coyote. But it could take just 1 also. Don't pull the set just freshen it up every 3-4 days with urine or a lure. If your area doesn't require 24hour checks consider yourself lucky and a check every 2-3 days is sufficient. Unless you can check from a roadside with binoculars.

9) Coyotes have two other senses besides their nose. They have eyes and ears. As e-baits (electronic callers for trappers) are expensive and can be stolen easily, how about using the coyotes eyes to get it to some to your set. With no snow, large bleached bones or animal skulls work well. Like those from a cow, deer etc. Just place one upwind from your bait hole a few feet to a few yards. Coyotes will see the white against the dark, come over to investigate and pick up the smell at the set. If there is snow. Make your bait whole site large, BADGER HOLE LARGE. I don't know of a coyote that will ver shy away from dirt but he will see if whatever dug the hole left anything. Badger and Bone sites are a good place to put in 2 bait holes because of their visual attraction from a long distance.

However setting traps whether bait hole or flat sets is only 10% of the game. The other 90% is understanding coyote behavior, coyote biology and weather in your area. You will fail for awhile and get frustrated until you learn these well. Like I say "coyotes can't fly" so they leave plenty of sign, all you have to do is study what they have been doing! Then from your knowledge of behavior, biology and weather place your set.

Oh BTW you might want to pay attention to the moon also, as it seems like a full moon will through you fits!


----------

